

Flocking Simulation in three.js - efkv
http://ekelleyv.github.io/Flocking/

======
efkv
Based on Boids (Reynolds 1986):
[http://www.red3d.com/cwr/boids/](http://www.red3d.com/cwr/boids/)

Bird models from mrdoob:
[http://mrdoob.github.io/three.js/examples/canvas_geometry_bi...](http://mrdoob.github.io/three.js/examples/canvas_geometry_birds.html)

Github:
[https://github.com/ekelleyv/Flocking](https://github.com/ekelleyv/Flocking)

